# A Couple of Neely Pictures--CD and RE



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm a little behind with the updates--fortunately I've had work come in to keep me busy (and able to enter dog shows!).

The first one is his new title ribbon for his AKC CD, earned in July and mentioned here previously. This isn't the facility where he earned the title, though--but it is where he earned RE and his first RAE leg.










Here's Neely with his AKC Rally Excellent new title ribbon. Title earned at the York County Dog Training Club's rally trials held August 16, 2015, at Papillonia in Red Lion, PA. He went on to earn his first RAE leg with scores of 99 and 98. He was in the ribbons (3rd) for that RE leg, but out of the ribbons for RA--classes were 20 or more exhibitors!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Marguerite. You both look wonderful and happy. Neely's clip looks fabulous. I am thinking about restarting an HCC for Lily now that summer is coming close to the end.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fabulous to see you and Neely shining! It's a total joy to celebrate you two. 

*CONGRATULATIONS!*:whoo:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Funny I just realized Neely's titles now match where Lily was when we joined PF. That is how I picked my user name "lily cd re." I hope to see you catch up with us in no time.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Funny I just realized Neely's titles now match where Lily was when we joined PF. That is how I picked my user name "lily cd re." I hope to see you catch up with us in no time.


It's a boatload of fun, isn't it?

I just got a premium in the mail for the Washington Poodle Club shows in October and I'm thinking I'll enter rally there. It's on a Friday before UKC obedience trials, for which I'm show secretary--and I'll likely enter Open and Grad Novice since I get runs at an extreme discount, just to see where the holes are in practice.

Glutton for punishment? .... Maybe so!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish I could go to the Washington Poodle Club this year. I have two obstacles that will keep me away though. First are my Friday obedience classes at my club and I also sent an entry for an agility trial in New Jersey for Saturday and Sunday that weekend. If somehow I don't get into the agility trial I might think about coming down if I know you will be there Marguerite.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'll go to that one, but I totally understand how schedules get booked up. I've been holding off on entering shows until I know I can fund a trip to North Carolina--6 UKC conformation shows and 5 rally trials where I'll enter Level 2 and 3 in each trial--I hope Neely will still put up with me after all that! I know the judge likes him and I hope we'll do well.

After that marathon, I'll continue to Alabama to see Mom for a couple of days--she's in a nursing home and I just haven't had the wherewithal to go visit for a few years--plus it's a 14-hour drive if the weather cooperates.

This has been a better year for work, though, and I think I can afford to enter the two runs they offer that day.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Those are awesome pics--such good smiles all around! I'm so impressed with those titles; they require such dedication and precision! I don't think I could do it!

Good luck as you continue on your journey!

--Q


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*The video proof!*

I'm finally getting around to processing the video from Neely's rally trials on Aug. 16. The judge for the day was Roberta Horner, and all the classes I was in had more than 20 entrants.

Here's his Rally Excellent title run, with a score of 96. 

https://youtu.be/Z-e2hYXRu4E

Rally Excellent, trial 2. This is the first half of his first RAE leg, with a score of 99 and 3rd place out of 20 dogs. The first and second place exhibitors earned scores of 100.

http://youtu.be/cPYolYQr3jA

Rally Advanced, second half of first RAE leg, score of 98.

http://youtu.be/xXIjGuxFNo8

Edited to add: Note the "happy" tail!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice runs Marguerite! I like Roberta's courses very much since she does use the new signs. I once showed Lily and Peeves in rally advanced under her and I am sure she was wondering what the heck was going on. Lily got a 100 and Peeves got a 70! I also love the look of that location. How is the crating situation? I am always looking for places that are as low distraction environments as I can find for Peeves. A ring with nothing but walls on three sides and no visible mirrors sounds like nirvana for him.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good runs and good dog.  

Pretty casual, eh? "Oh..... mom's going for her walkaround. This takes some time so I think I'll just sniff this bit of floor while she's behind me." hahaha


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm in awe of the talented Neely and all of your work training him. Well done!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> <snip> I also love the look of that location. How is the crating situation? I am always looking for places that are as low distraction environments as I can find for Peeves. A ring with nothing but walls on three sides and no visible mirrors sounds like nirvana for him.


The facility is called Papillonia--the owners have Papillions, several of which are OTCH dogs under the handling of Jeannine Rash--in Red Lion, PA, not very far off I-83 between York and the Baltimore Beltway. Crating wasn't bad, and there was a generous-sized warm-up ring, which is rare to see in most places. Two big, clean bathrooms! When they have show-and-goes, they run two rings.

Since they are 1-ring trials, they are notoriously hard to get into (at least the obedience trials fill fast), and there were as many as 26 entries in my rally classes, though there were several no-shows.

The host club is York County Dog Training Club, if you want to keep an eye on their schedule. There are also trials in January. The secretary is usually club member, AKC Rally Judge Pat Fallon, rather than hand it over to a superintendent.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that info Marguerite. It sounds splendid. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for that info Marguerite. It sounds splendid. I will keep an eye out for it.


Let me know if you come down! If I'm not entered, I'll volunteer to steward or something.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mvhplank said:


> Let me know if you come down! If I'm not entered, I'll volunteer to steward or something.



Will do!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just watched the vidoes, :thumb: up for Neely! So nice to see his tail up and/or wagging the whole time. He looks very handsome in his HCC. Also looks like he might enjoy nosework, his sniffer sure appears to work well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WAY TO GO!!!!!!! What a team!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Just watched the vidoes, :thumb: up for Neely! So nice to see his tail up and/or wagging the whole time. He looks very handsome in his HCC. Also looks like he might enjoy nosework, his sniffer sure appears to work well.


/sigh/ Yes, his sniffer works well. He's actually sniffing much less in the ring, thank goodness. I'm thinking of starting him in tracking when the weather cools off and I have some experienced help to get us going.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats! I always love to see the videos,though I don't like Che's since "I" have to be in the them too! (Hence,we only have ONE video!  )


Martha and Che RAE,ASCA RNX,RAX and RE (missed REX by 1 pt!  ) and BN,which is apparently as far in AKC obedience he is willing to go


----------

